

Home Opinions Students should speak out against SOPA - daintynews
http://www.purdueexponent.org/opinion/article_f3328fe7-d406-5cc0-9d2e-2662f5eabc25.html

======
jessa
It would be a big loss for students if operations of online encyclopedias like
wiki will be halted.

